# Pearl is going to be ok



## Sara (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to update everyone who has been worried about Pearl following her being taken to hospital yesterday.

I am still unsure as to exactly what happened to her as the Vets are being a little evasive about the details but what I do know is she has stablised and is being taken off her drip.

We have been worried sick and not around a PC to update everyone so sorry for the delay. Also my phone battery died.

Thank you all so so so much for your well wishes and concern I am truly bowled over.

I will up date again when I know more in the morning.

Thanks again,

Sara & Pearl and Eric. xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Fab news!!!!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

That's wonderful news. What a relief for you.:hug:


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

So happy Pearl is ok, 
Sit down now and relax with a glass of vino x 
Can only imagine how u were feeling over the last 24hours x 


Jeanie x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

That's really positive news. Bet you are so relieved! 
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank goodness! So pleased to hear she has stabilised. Thank you for letting us know, you must be so relieved.  xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great news, so pleased for you.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

ahhh so glad its good news, but so awful for you.... I have been checking on here all day like everyone else....x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

that is fantastic news, so glad she is stable and recovering. I completely understand how bowled over you feel, I hope she is home with you very soon!
I know its all a bit overwhelming at the moment but once Pearl is home and safe and you have gathered yourself, make sure you get some proper answers from the vet, you deserve a full and proper explanation.
So relieved for you and I hope they give you some satisfactory answers.
xxx


----------



## NellyBean (Nov 23, 2011)

We are so relieved to hear Pearl is on the mend... All our love xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We have all been so worried .. thank you for the update Sara .... phew Pearl is ok ... lots of love JoJo & her poos xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

The news we have all been hoping for...thank goodness. I hope Pearl makes a full and speedy recovery


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank goodness Sara, pearl and Eric will be back to their usual selfs in no time. And you can recover your nerves now too. hehe! Wonderful news to start the wkend! Emma x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

So pleased to hear Pearl is doing well.

Xx


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh Sara - what lovely news - thank goodness - I am sure we will all have a much happier weekend knowing that Pearl is going to be Okay x


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Brilliant news  Already replied on your other thread so won't say much, but so happy things are okay  x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Excellent news - big hugs to you all xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Great news! What a worry!


----------



## jackster (Sep 18, 2011)

That's fantastic! I know how much i love Archie and would feel totally helpless if anything happened to him. Best wishes.


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

I am so happy to hear the news. I have been checking all day for news, I am in the pub now so will have one for you Sara x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed the good news continues. I bet you didn't get any sleep last night. Thanks for updating us Sara x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for the update. So glad Pearl is on the mend now. I hope you find out what was wrong, but more importantly just give her lots of love to make a strong again. :hug:


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh thank goodness, I am so relieved for you! Hugs to all xx


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Am so relieved for you. We have all been so worried, it is great to hear that she will be ok. I hope the vets tell you the full story, whatever that may be, and everything is smooth sailing from now on. xx


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Great news, best I've had all day. Hope her recovery is speedy and she is soon able to give you lots of cockapoo cuddles and kisses. Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lovecockapoo said:


> Great news, best I've had all day. Hope her recovery is speedy and she is soon able to give you lots of cockapoo cuddles and kisses. Xx


:iagree: Wishing Pearl a really speedy recovery and hope you get the chance to relax and unwind a little over the weekend Sara. These fur babies keep us as worried as real human ones but that's what makes them so special


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

That is great news!!!

Sending lots of cockapoo hugs to you all xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that Pearl is going to be okay! How scary for you. Sending happy and healthy wishes your way!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

You will need to get a full explanation of what actually happened, so you will know if there is something that needs to be taken into consideration in the future, Sara. What a scary experience for you, and so happy all is going to be well. Big cuddles to Pearl


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

That's such great news that Pearl is going to be ok


----------

